# My results for Uber Plus on SAT 1/17/15



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I have been driving uberX for a few months now, but recently took a break for the last 2 months. I just signed up for UberPlus last week and hit the road the first time this Saturday...Here are my results:

See attached recent trip pictures:

9:33pm - Duration: 4m - Distance: 1.10mi = $10.45
9:46pm - Duration: 42m - Distance: 17.16mi = $63.23
10:58pm - Duration: 7m - Distance: 1.95mi = $13.57
11:27pm - Duration: 11m - Distance: 3.35mi = $18.40
1:27am - Duration: 15m - Distance: 7.65mi = $30.10 (+$5 tip)
1:48am - Duration: 10m - Distance: 5.15mi = $22.77
2:06am- Duration: 6m - Distance: 1.99mi = $13.07
2:21am - Duration: 7m - Distance: 1.53mi = $12.71
2:37am - Duration: 18m - Distance: 2.86mi = $20.26 (+$10 tip)

Total Trips: 9 Total Fares: $204.56 + $15 (tips) = $219.56
Gas: $20
Total Hours (out and about): 5
Total miles (actually driven): 42.74
Total miles including "dead miles": 90 (based on my odometer)
Ratings: 8 (5 Star ratings) out of 9 possible rated trips (according to Uber's email)

I had a nice game plan setup. I started in Venice and immediately got a pick-up request and dropped off paxs. Shortly thereafter, I got another request going to Hollywood. After dropping off passengers, I made sure I didn't drive around looking for rides but kept my car parked near clubs/bars and waited for pings. It worked out well for me. I'm sure someone will come along and tell me how I'm getting ****ed over by Uber but quite honestly, for the amount of actual driving and time spent "working", this was well worth it for me. I can make my ****en car payment in 2 nights/10hrs a week, I'm a happy man.

Kudos to those who are actually out there trying to hustle and make the most they can. This is not my full time job just in case anyone is curious.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I wish Plus/Select was offered in Columbus. WTF does Indianapolis get it and we don't?


----------



## Acurauber (Jan 19, 2015)

Whoa -- that was exactly the information I've been trolling around here for like two days trying to find...thank you! Over the past couple of weeks I've been considering signing up to drive part time for Uber, and would do so only as Plus. Found this forum and have been totally addicted for the past few days trying to learn everything I can to see if its worth it. The information and honesty here is awesome. Based on 90% of the posts here, I had decided NO, you get totally screwed on pay --- but then I realized that 90% of the posts here are related to UberX and very few specific to UberPlus --- pay or demand. Based on most of what I read here, I was feeling pretty 50/50 on doing the whole Uber thing at all, especially when weighing risk (insurance and such) vs. reward.

But then you post this CJ...which is pretty much exactly how I planned to Uber --- 9pm to 3am, prob Wed - Sat nights. Anyone else on PLUS feel like this is pretty typical in terms demand around LA on weekend nights? I'd probably drive anywhere from westside to dtla. Don't expect anyone to give their secrets --- understand you want to protect your business and I'd just be one more competing. But if we were sitting in the bar doing shots would you say "yeah man, UberPlus ain't so bad" or "f**k this shit, run away dude". Thanks for any thoughts....


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Works like any other fishing hole til it's fished out.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Acurauber said:


> Wow -- that was exactly the information I've been trolling around here for like two days trying to find...thank you! Over the past couple of weeks I've been considering signing up to drive part time for Uber, and would plan to do so only as Plus (my car is on the list). Found this forum and have been totally addicted for the past few days trying to learn everything I can to see if its worth it. The information and honesty here is awesome. Based on 90% of the posts here, I had decided NO, you get totally screwed on pay --- but then I realized that 90% of the posts here are related to UberX and very few specific to UberPlus --- pay or demand. Based on most of what I read here, I was left feeling pretty 50/50 on doing the whole Uber thing at all, especially when weighing risk (insurance and such) vs. reward.
> 
> But then you post this CJ...which is pretty much exactly how I planned to Uber --- 9pm to 3am, prob Wed - Sat nights. Anyone else on PLUS feel like this is pretty typical in terms demand around LA on weekend nights? I'd probably drive anywhere from Westside to DTLA. Don't expect anyone to give their secrets --- understand you want to protect your business and I'd just be another one more competing. But if we were sitting in the bar doing shots would you say "yeah man, UberPlus ain't so bad" or "f**k this shit, run away dude". Thanks for any thoughts....


Acurauber, thank you for taking the time to read my post and comment. If you are thinking of doing Uber Plus, I would say go for it! The current rates for Uber Plus are actually not too bad. Compared to Uber Black/SUV/Lux, Uber Plus can provide a nicer high end vehicle at a fraction of the cost. If you sign up for Uber Plus, you can also drive for Uber X (which I don't recommend because I value my car and the pay for Uber X is just SHIT), not worth it in my opinion so I opted out and only receive PLUS requests. I work as a Systems Engineer in Hollywood full time and I drive Uber for a few reasons:

1.) Great way to make some extra income for which to me, is very little work.
2.) I enjoy driving (especially my '15 Lexus IS350 F Sport) 
3.) I drive after work, a few days a week on my time and my schedule
4.) You meet some interesting people
5.) I can pay my car note in a few nights of work, less than part time hours weekly.

Of course with a higher premium rate than UberX, you will not get as many pings (requests) on Plus as you would with X. But all in all, it averages itself out I've noticed. As you are not getting as many requests, the fares will generally be a lot higher and your minimum earning goes from $4 to $10 (before commission). Not doggin on UberX, but with Plus you tend to get 'better' customers. By better, I mean people with ****en manners and some level of respect. UberX passengers for some ****en reason expect a red carpet treatment and act as if they 'own' you as a driver. I've had nothing but good experiences so far with Plus (which I'm sure there will be bad ones). Even at night when the bars and clubs close, UberX tends to surge and the cost for X ends up being higher than UberPlus, most "smart" passengers will opt to be picked up in our UberPlus vehicles as supposed to X, which typically costs more during surges. UberPlus also surges, but obviously not as much as X since there isn't such a heavy demand as it is a premum.
Here are my tactics I used while doing Uber Plus this Saturday:
Since I live about 5 minutes from Venice beach, I started my night off there. Got a short run for a miles and made an easy $10. Right after that, I got a request to head towards Hollywood and after dropping them off, I stayed in Hollywood. I drove to the nearest clubs (Santa Monica Blvd & Robertson) which is typically the BUSIEST area in West Hollywood at those hours and parked. What I learned from UberX is, if the demand is there, just sit the **** down and wait for a ping, driving around doesn't do me any good but waste miles searching for a ping. I like to use the client app to see my location compared to the other Plus drivers on the road and try to strategically place myself in an area that would cover me best North/South/East/West. By that I mean, sliding the pin over in any direction within a few blocks to make sure that my vehicle indeed is still in the pool of vehicles around me. I get my ping and pick up the passengers and do the same thing (depending where I end up). If they want to go local to where I'm currently working, I will generally track back those few miles and post up at the same location. It's all trial and error and finding what works best for you. I could have probably started a little earlier, maybe 7-8 since that is typically the time people are heading out to there drinking spots. I had a few slow hours between 10-12, but that's generally the case as everyone is already at there "drinking spots" so it's usually calm for a few hours.

Hope this helps and gives you a general idea of the type of game plan I go by when I decide to drive.


----------



## Acurauber (Jan 19, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> 1.) Great way to make some extra income for which to me, is very little work.
> 2.) I enjoy driving (especially my '15 Lexus IS350 F Sport)
> 3.) I drive after work, a few days a week on my time and my schedule
> 4.) You meet some interesting people
> 5.) I can pay my car note in a few nights of work, less than part time hours weekly.


Well, I could have pretty much written all of these points. Exactly the same thing I was thinking in getting into this. Especially the "like to drive and meet people" while making some $$ part. Nice ride, btw. I think you have me by 1 HP though (306 vs 305 in my '14 TL SH-AWD). I won't challenge you to a race if I see you out there.



CJ ASLAN said:


> Of course with a higher premium rate than UberX, you will not get as many pings (requests) on Plus as you would with X. But all in all, it averages itself out I've noticed. As you are not getting as many requests, the fares will generally be a lot higher and your minimum earning goes from $4 to $10 (before commission). Not doggin on UberX, but with Plus you tend to get 'better' customers. By better, I mean people with ****en manners and some level of respect. UberX passengers for some ****en reason expect a red carpet treatment and act as if they 'own' you as a driver. I've had nothing but good experiences so far with Plus (which I'm sure there will be bad ones). Even at night when the bars and clubs close, UberX tends to surge and the cost for X ends up being higher than UberPlus, most "smart" passengers will opt to be picked up in our UberPlus vehicles as supposed to X, which typically costs more during surges. UberPlus also surges, but obviously not as much as X since there isn't such a heavy demand as it is a premum.


Agree, and that is what I am expecting/hoping for limiting to just Plus. Most money with as few asses as possible in the seat, and hopefully the asses that do land there have some respect. Know there will be higher demand on X, but from what I am reading the number of rides you would have to do to make any $ after these rate cuts would be brutal. I can understand the backlash. Although the hourly minimum thing is interesting, the 50 min online and 90% acceptance rate would make me feel like I was at a "job" more, and not calling my own shots. Hoping a Plus rate cut will not follow.



CJ ASLAN said:


> Here are my tactics I used while doing Uber Plus this Saturday:
> Since I live about 5 minutes from Venice beach, I started my night off there. Got a short run for a miles and made an easy $10. Right after that, I got a request to head towards Hollywood and after dropping them off, I stayed in Hollywood. I drove to the nearest clubs (Santa Monica Blvd & Robertson) which is typically the BUSIEST area in West Hollywood at those hours and parked. What I learned from UberX is, if the demand is there, just sit the **** down and wait for a ping, driving around doesn't do me any good but waste miles searching for a ping. I like to use the client app to see my location compared to the other Plus drivers on the road and try to strategically place myself in an area that would cover me best North/South/East/West. By that I mean, sliding the pin over in any direction within a few blocks to make sure that my vehicle indeed is still in the pool of vehicles around me. I get my ping and pick up the passengers and do the same thing (depending where I end up). If they want to go local to where I'm currently working, I will generally track back those few miles and post up at the same location. It's all trial and error and finding what works best for you. I could have probably started a little earlier, maybe 7-8 since that is typically the time people are heading out to there drinking spots. I had a few slow hours between 10-12, but that's generally the case as everyone is already at there "drinking spots" so it's usually calm for a few hours.
> 
> Hope this helps and gives you a general idea of the type of game plan I go by when I decide to drive.


Thanks for the advice CJ --- so appreciated and definitely pushing me over the edge to try it out. I've been spending a LOT time playing with the passenger app just like you describe --- developing a "what if I did this for real" strategy. Easy to see where the cars are mostly clustered and assume that's where most demand is, and for the most part I'm seeing the same spots you describe. More and more I'm thinking this could be a LOT of fun --- especially now that I can see some proof that if you do it right there is some money to be made. Thanks...hope to see you out there.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I'd say that it's okay to share and provide general information and advice on here, but I would never share my driving game plan. We're all independent contractors and considered owners of our own business - no two businesses competing strongly with each other would ever divulge profitable business information or capital to each other. But if one is feeling altruistic, and that is the intention, by all means please divulge.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I'd say that it's okay to share and provide general information and advice on here, but I would never share my driving game plan. We're all independent contractors and considered owners of our own business - no two businesses competing strongly with each other would ever divulge profitable business information or capital to each other. But if one is feeling altruistic, and that is the intention, by all means please divulge.


It's not like it's a secret. Acurauber asked for 'tips or strategy' and that is exactly what I provided. I am not a bitter Uber driver. I have a life, I work a full time job and I don't come on here to troll people and tell them how shitty it is. Plain and simple, if you don't like it, nobody is forcing you to drive. I work a regular job and make enough money to get by, without Uber. But you know what, I enjoy my 65" TV, I enjoy my brand new $50k car, I enjoy going out and splurging on myself...it's what we all work for, right? So with that being said, I drive Uber to make that extra "**** around" money, hope that makes sense. No pun intended

So you're saying Sony, Samsung, Apple, Vizio and any other multi-billion dollar company, got all there great ideas on there own? Samsung did great with that "extra large" S4/S5 phone...guess what? Apple followed like sheep. I am not driving to compete with other drivers. What's mine is mine. If I get a ping, hooray, if I don't, hooray for being alive today. The market for passengers is out there. Uber Plus so far has done me well and that is just from my experience.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Acurauber said:


> Well, I could have pretty much written all of these points. Exactly the same thing I was thinking in getting into this. Especially the "like to drive and meet people" while making some $$ part. Nice ride, btw. I think you have me by 1 HP though (306 vs 305 in my '14 TL SH-AWD). I won't challenge you to a race if I see you out there.


I would say just go for it. What do you really have to lose besides the $20 fee to inspect your vehicle if this is really not for you? Do it for a few weeks, see how you like it. You're on your own time and schedule.



Acurauber said:


> Agree, and that is what I am expecting/hoping for limiting to just Plus. Most money with as few asses as possible in the seat, and hopefully the asses that do land there have some respect. Know there will be higher demand on X, but from what I am reading the number of rides you would have to do to make any $ after these rate cuts would be brutal. I can understand the backlash. Although the hourly minimum thing is interesting, the 50 min online and 90% acceptance rate would make me feel like I was at a "job" more, and not calling my own shots. Hoping a Plus rate cut will not follow.


When I first activated my Plus vehicle, I was still getting requests for UberX. With the ratio of X requests to Plus, I was for sure going to miss a Plus request had I taken the UberX pick-up. The only thing that I could think of that would be beneficial to keep X is when X is surging, there is possible money to be made and the fact that you'll be available for both, will only ensure that you get a sufficient amount of requests for the night. I would get flooded with X requests which at this rate, I would NEVER drive for, especially my car..not worth beating it up over some stupid kids/drunks destroying my car. But like I said, the smart riders will know when not to pay UberX surge and when to request a Plus instead.



Acurauber said:


> Thanks for the advice CJ --- so appreciated and definitely pushing me over the edge to try it out. I've been spending a LOT time playing with the passenger app just like you describe --- developing a "what if I did this for real" strategy. Easy to see where the cars are mostly clustered and assume that's where most demand is, and for the most part I'm seeing the same spots you describe. More and more I'm thinking this could be a LOT of fun --- especially now that I can see some proof that if you do it right there is some money to be made. Thanks...hope to see you out there.


Just get familiar with the apps, the way it works, etc.. Setup a game plan. The worst thing you can do is drive around putting frivolous miles on your car and not getting a single ping at all. I shared my game plan with you because I don't think it will affect my earnings. Now if I see an Acura TL posted on the same streets as me, I just may walk up to you and yell at you like a cabbie and tell you this is my ****en corner, move along!!! hahaha


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Currently there are more UberPlus than uberX. You are just making it more difficult for yourself.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I would say just go for it. What do you really have to lose besides the $20 fee to inspect your vehicle if this is really not for you? Do it for a few weeks, see how you like it. You're on your own time and schedule.
> 
> When I first activated my Plus vehicle, I was still getting requests for UberX. With the ratio of X requests to Plus, I was for sure going to miss a Plus request had I taken the UberX pick-up. The only thing that I could think of that would be beneficial to keep X is when X is surging, there is possible money to be made and the fact that you'll be available for both, will only ensure that you get a sufficient amount of requests for the night. I would get flooded with X requests which at this rate, I would NEVER drive for, especially my car..not worth beating it up over some stupid kids/drunks destroying my car. But like I said, the smart riders will know when not to pay UberX surge and when to request a Plus instead.
> 
> Just get familiar with the apps, the way it works, etc.. Setup a game plan. The worst thing you can do is drive around putting frivolous miles on your car and not getting a single ping at all. I shared my game plan with you because I don't think it will affect my earnings. Now if I see an Acura TL posted on the same streets as me, I just may walk up to you and yell at you like a cabbie and tell you this is my ****en corner, move along!!! hahaha


That's funny, I picked up an uberx this morning at 3.2x. You're giving the pax to much credit. They aren't that sharp. But then again this entire post lacks intellect.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Clippers game is ending, everyone downtown, quick, flood the market.

Yeah that's the way to make money, broadcast where you fish.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's one for you, but I'm not dumb enough to tell anyone where I got it. Look at that, one of my trip is more than what you made in 2.5 hours. Mine took about 60 minutes.

Yep everyone to Venice, going to split that $200 into half when you get joined by another dozen plus cars


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> It's not like it's a secret. Acurauber asked for 'tips or strategy' and that is exactly what I provided. I am not a bitter Uber driver. I have a life, I work a full time job and I don't come on here to troll people and tell them how shitty it is. Plain and simple, if you don't like it, nobody is forcing you to drive. I work a regular job and make enough money to get by, without Uber. But you know what, I enjoy my 65" TV, I enjoy my brand new $50k car, I enjoy going out and splurging on myself...it's what we all work for, right? So with that being said, I drive Uber to make that extra "**** around" money, hope that makes sense. No pun intended
> 
> So you're saying Sony, Samsung, Apple, Vizio and any other multi-billion dollar company, got all there great ideas on there own? Samsung did great with that "extra large" S4/S5 phone...guess what? Apple followed like sheep. I am not driving to compete with other drivers. What's mine is mine. If I get a ping, hooray, if I don't, hooray for being alive today. The market for passengers is out there. Uber Plus so far has done me well and that is just from my experience.


None of that stuff you wrote was more purposeful than to draw attention to your grandiose materialism, as well as an example of two businesses engaging in a battle that actually proves my point about intellectual property. But you are correct, however, that not everybody has to take driving so seriously, especially when you "give kudos to those who are actually trying to hustle and make the most they can" because it's so effortless for you. Next time you claim you are helping people out, check your sincerity and humility level as well.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Funny, where I am sitting right now is one of the hottest spots in Los Angeles and there are only 2 plus cars. But I'm not foolish enough to post it, nor do I need confirmation from anyone that I know how to do my job or need my ego stroked.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!! ****in' Idiot!!! All plus drivers report to Venice. What a complete bafoon. Not going to disclose anything about money or locations, but appreciate you diverting all the plus drivers to Venice. At least I know where not to go. WTG Mr. wizard, so many trolls out here and you just encouraged them to compete with you. Well see how it goes this next week for you. Can't wait to hear how your next 5 hour shift goes. Would love to hear.


Because I totally disclosed every single detail on my night out, you're absolutely right.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Funny, where I am sitting right now is one of the hottest spots in Los Angeles and there are only 2 plus cars. But I'm not foolish enough to post it.


You don't have to. Looks to me like you may be east of Glendale...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You don't have to. Looks to me like you may be east of Glendale...


Wrong, haha!!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Here's one for you, but I'm not dumb enough to tell anyone where I got it. Look at that, one of my trip is more than what you made in 2.5 hours. Mine took about 60 minutes.
> 
> Yep everyone to Venice, going to split that $200 into half when you get joined by another dozen plus cars


I commend you. You did such a great job! Please enlighten me so I can be just as special as you are  I suck at life, apparently..


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Clippers game is ending, everyone downtown, quick, flood the market.
> 
> Yeah that's the way to make money, broadcast where you fish.


People still attend Clipper games?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Wrong, haha!!


Guess I'd have to home in on ya homey.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I have been driving uberX for a few months now, but recently took a break for the last 2 months. I just signed up for UberPlus last week and hit the road the first time this Saturday...Here are my results:
> 
> See attached recent trip pictures:
> 
> ...


Same for me on Plus this weekend but it has been absolutely dead since Christmas. The problem is that it isn't consistant or predictable. I think the plus people gunning for the guaranty on x helped those of us who stayed Plus this weekend.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I commend you. You did such a great job! Please enlighten me so I can be just as special as you are  I suck at life, apparently..


You're your own worse enemy. Just haven't realized it yet.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Like I said, I don't uber to pay my ****en bills you idiot. I uber because I want to and I ****en can. You sound bitter as ****, keep pushing your corolla bruh. I was giving kudos to the people not *****ing and complaining about getting screwed and making the most of it.


You'll be in here whining soon enough now that you spilled your driving beans all over the place.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Guess I'd have to home in on ya homey.


I keep looking for that rig of yers but for the life of me I can't spot it...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You'll be in here whining soon enough now that you spilled your driving beans all over the place.


Lol!!! 100% correct. Watch it flood with cars.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Like I said, I don't uber to pay my ****en bills you idiot. I uber because I want to and I ****en can. You sound bitter as ****, keep pushing your corolla bruh. I was giving kudos to the people not *****ing and complaining about getting screwed and making the most of it.


except, I know pretty darn well you took it personally and I didn't... BRUH


----------



## Acurauber (Jan 19, 2015)

I was wondering why there was so little Plus discussion on this board; guess I'm seeing its pretty competitive out there. But that's good --- I imagine we all like to think we are a little smarter than the average bear, and likely many driving Plus (or thinking about it) have been moderately successful doing something else --- meaning we know how to outsmart and outhustle people who have the same tools as we have. Personally, I'm looking forward to the challenge. And for the record, when I get started I'm not going to Venice or SM. I can look at that passenger app any night of the week and see everyone hanging out down there. I already had a whole plan of my own that had nothing to do with anything CJ said --- but I appreciate him being open and validating what I already thought was the case --- if you do it right, you can make some money on Plus. 

Much respect to all you out there in the game --- and look forward to figuring out how to run my own game. If I wanted to do the same thing as everyone else I'd just get a part time j-0-b. Isn't the half the reason to do this is to do things our own way?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> It's not like it's a secret. Acurauber asked for 'tips or strategy' and that is exactly what I provided. I am not a bitter Uber driver. I have a life, I work a full time job and I don't come on here to troll people and tell them how shitty it is. Plain and simple, if you don't like it, nobody is forcing you to drive. I work a regular job and make enough money to get by, without Uber. But you know what, I enjoy my 65" TV, I enjoy my brand new $50k car, I enjoy going out and splurging on myself...it's what we all work for, right? So with that being said, I drive Uber to make that extra "**** around" money, hope that makes sense. No pun intended
> 
> So you're saying Sony, Samsung, Apple, Vizio and any other multi-billion dollar company, got all there great ideas on there own? Samsung did great with that "extra large" S4/S5 phone...guess what? Apple followed like sheep. I am not driving to compete with other drivers. What's mine is mine. If I get a ping, hooray, if I don't, hooray for being alive today. The market for passengers is out there. Uber Plus so far has done me well and that is just from my experience.


I have also gone nights with no plus requests. I have a feeling this weekend was not the new norm so I would not get too excited. . I only drive Plus. I can't deal with X pax and I'm not going to drive at all for less money but I have the luxury that I'm only driving to make extra money. I feel for the x drivers. It is so tough on them, especially if this is their primary source of income. It's exploitation in my opinion. Of course, it's voluntary but that doesn't make it right.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You'll be in here whining soon enough now that you spilled your driving beans all over the place.


So many beans were spilled..oh damn, what will I ever do?????? Shit.....how will I afford...! ( My hot spots I spilled is nothing more than what Uber sends you in a weekly "hot spot" notice..how is that giving away my game and how I go about making my trips and money? Why do you guys have to seriously be so ****en bitter? Just do you and why worry about what others do? If you made $1,000 in 1 trip, kudos to you! Do you think it gives me a boner knowing you did that? Probably not..why? Because I could care less about what you do and how yo do it, it's that simple.

Why come on my post and cry like a little ***** and troll, telling me how I spilled all the beans and how wrong I am for sharing my experiences. If you don't like it, hit next and skip to the next thread. You obviously have nothing better to do.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I have been driving uberX for a few months now, but recently took a break for the last 2 months. I just signed up for UberPlus last week and hit the road the first time this Saturday...Here are my results:
> 
> See attached recent trip pictures:
> 
> ...


Woow u r a very smart cat...
Where do u keep your money again?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberOne said:


> except, I know pretty darn well you took it personally and I didn't... BRUH


hahahaha you really think I take what's said on the internet...let alone a ****en uber forum bother me? You have got to be kidding me. I enjoy reading what you all write..I just sit here and laugh because I know what I'm making and what I bring in at the end of the day, uber or not.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Woow u r a very smart cat...
> Where do u keep your money again?


In my cup holders


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Why come on my post and cry like a little ***** and troll, telling me how I spilled all the beans and how wrong I am for sharing my experiences. If you don't like it, hit next and skip to the next thread. You obviously have nothing better to do.


I think it's humorous when people who don't have to drive for money drive for money. Supposedly anyway. Even if in your case it's short lived money for not keeping quiet.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> So many beans were spilled..oh damn, what will I ever do?????? Shit.....how will I afford...! ( My hot spots I spilled is nothing more than what Uber sends you in a weekly "hot spot" notice..how is that giving away my game and how I go about making my trips and money? Why do you guys have to seriously be so ****en bitter? Just do you and why worry about what others do? If you made $1,000 in 1 trip, kudos to you! Do you think it gives me a boner knowing you did that? Probably not..why? Because I could care less about what you do and how yo do it, it's that simple.
> 
> Why come on my post and cry like a little ***** and troll, telling me how I spilled all the beans and how wrong I am for sharing my experiences. If you don't like it, hit next and skip to the next thread. You obviously have nothing better to do.


Ok, let it play out. Loose lips sink ships. Oh, BTW, your previous post attacking uberX is bull shit. We are all drivers and we stand united. You were there, you know that job is tough and to take a cheap shot on someone because they drive a more economical version of what you do shows your true character. Careful when you throw that brick in that glass house. Seriously, that remark about the corolla and uberX is hitting below the belt. You're a piece of shit with no integrity. Uberx are my brothers and sisters. What is happening to them, I am outraged. You should be too, yet your a typical opportunistic pile of shit and think your better than. It doesn't matter what car you drive, we are all drivers. I stick up for my fellow drivers no matter what they drive. You have shown your true character on this forum. This is why uber walks over people, because of low lifes like you that bow down to the almighty dollar. You're a sell out!!


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Ok, let it play out. Loose lips sink ships. Oh, BTW, your previous post attacking uberX is bull shit. We are all drivers and we stand united. You were there, you know that job is tough and to take a cheap shot on someone because they drive a more economical version of what you do shows your true character. Careful when you throw that brick in that glass house. Seriously, that remark about the corolla and uberX is hitting below the belt. You're a piece of shit with no integrity. Uberx are my brothers and sisters. What is happening to them, I am outraged. You should be too, yet your a typical opportunistic pile of shit and think your better than. It doesn't matter what car you drive, we are all drivers. I stick up for my fellow drivers no matter what they drive. You have shown your true character on this forum. This is why uber walks over people, because of low lifes like you that bow down to the almighty dollar. You're a sell out!!


Yeah.. whatever he said Lmfao.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I really don't have to drive for Uber or for money, particularly for UberX rates. So I don't. 

I feel for the people that think they are somehow forced to drive for free. It just doesn't add up for me for some odd reason.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Ok, let it play out. Loose lips sink ships. Oh, BTW, your previous post attacking uberX is bull shit. We are all drivers and we stand united. You were there, you know that job is tough and to take a cheap shot on someone because they drive a more economical version of what you do shows your true character. Careful when you throw that brick in that glass house. Seriously, that remark about the corolla and uberX is hitting below the belt. You're a piece of shit with no integrity. Uberx are my brothers and sisters. What is happening to them, I am outraged. You should be too, yet your a typical opportunistic pile of shit and think your better than. It doesn't matter what car you drive, we are all drivers. I stick up for my fellow drivers no matter what they drive. You have shown your true character on this forum. This is why uber walks over people, because of low lifes like you that bow down to the almighty dollar. You're a sell out!!


Hahaha I didn't attack anyone on my thread, until you all came in here to troll and tell me how much I ****ed up by sharing MY EXPERIENCES with another potential driver. How did I commit such a terrible sin? Why not PM me and be like "hey man you shouldn't give out spots for people to pick up, it may cause you to see less pickups since everyone will flood those areas". now all of a sudden you want to play Martin Luther King and be all peaceful n shit, talking about sticking up for people. Where was that sympathy for me? Instead, you bash me when all my post really said was how and what I do on my night, because someone on MY THREAD asked ME a question...how does that make me a bad person? For trying to help them? I've done UberX, I know what it's like..but even then, I DID NOT EVER COMPLAIN. Go read my past posts, all I talk about on here is how I made enough and how I am happy with what I've been making, I never bashed ANYONE. But you sir, are far greater than I am apparently since you had a $125 trip, yet throw it in my face that it only took you 1hr to complete which took me more than 2.5? Get the ....outta here with that whole "uberx are my brothers" "i stick up for my fellow drivers no matter what they drive" ....JUST STRAIGHT BS.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I really don't have to drive for Uber or for money, particularly for UberX rates. So I don't.
> 
> I feel for the people that think they are somehow forced to drive for free. It just doesn't add up for me for some odd reason.


Some people have no choice. Uber is taking advantage of their financial situation. There is no reason for what they are doing with the rates.

They have a car and they have time, not going to say its free time, but its their family time, they sacrifice their family time to provide because their normal job doesn't pay enough.

Enter UberSweatShop to take advantage of people that are down on their luck. They are too proud for government assistance and they're willing to work to pay their bills.

But you have a company that has no issue taking advantage of the America people and what little assets they have.

The president talks about economic recovery. He should have one of his analyst take a look at what uber is doing.

Uber is creating decay in the American economy. Creating jobs is one thing, but creating jobs with a loveable wage is another.

Ubers only concern is valuation. So they can IPO. They dont consider a pay structure for normal healthy living.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Hahaha I didn't attack anyone on my thread, until you all came in here to troll and tell me how much I ****ed up by sharing MY EXPERIENCES with another potential driver. How did I commit such a terrible sin? Why not PM me and be like "hey man you shouldn't give out spots for people to pick up, it may cause you to see less pickups since everyone will flood those areas". now all of a sudden you want to play Martin Luther King and be all peaceful n shit, talking about sticking up for people. Where was that sympathy for me? Instead, you bash me when all my post really said was how and what I do on my night, because someone on MY THREAD asked ME a question...how does that make me a bad person? For trying to help them? I've done UberX, I know what it's like..but even then, I DID NOT EVER COMPLAIN. Go read my past posts, all I talk about on here is how I made enough and how I am happy with what I've been making, I never bashed ANYONE. But you sir, are far greater than I am apparently since you had a $125 trip, yet throw it in my face that it only took you 1hr to complete which took me more than 2.5? Get the ....outta here with that whole "uberx are my brothers" "i stick up for my fellow drivers no matter what they drive" ....JUST STRAIGHT BS.


I can't coz some of them have been deleted.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I think it's humorous when people who don't have to drive for money drive for money. Supposedly anyway. Even if in your case it's short lived money for not keeping quiet.


I drive as an added income to my current job.


Optimus Uber said:


> I can't coz some of them have been deleted.


Ok buddy. You are absolutely right. Is there anything else you need from me to make yourself feel better? I am here for you.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

said:


> CJ ASLAN said: ↑
> Like I said, I don't uber to pay my ****en bills you idiot. I uber because I want to and I ****en can. You sound bitter as ****, keep pushing your corolla bruh. I was giving kudos to the people not *****ing and complaining about getting screwed and making the most of it.


This was the response you stated to Uber One. This is the one you deleted or someone deleted. He didn't curse at you, but I will. I have no issue exchanging vulgarities. I have no issues sticking up for people when they are being bullied. His responses to you never crossed that line. He was stating a point, a point you didn't agree with. He is one of us and that Corolla comment was really just a response from a weak individual. A person that can't articulate their point. That's why I curse, so you understand. Because apparently reasoning didn't work.

This is why Uber takes advantage of drivers, opportunist. Drivers want to organize, yet we throw each other under the bus at a moments notice. That's why I refrain from posting here anymore. Bunch of trolls. Everyone is in it for themselves.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I drive as an added income to my current job.
> 
> Ok buddy. You are absolutely right. Is there anything else you need from me to make yourself feel better? I am here for you.


No. I appreciate you putting out your system for others. Kudos.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> This was the response you stated to Uber One. He didn't curse out you, but I will. I have no issue exchanging vulgarities. I have no issues sticking up for people when they are being bullied. His responses to you never crossed that line. He was stating a point, a point you didn't agree with. He is one of us and that Corolla comment was really just a response from a weak individual. A person that can't articulate their point. That's why I curse, so you understand. Because apparently reasoning didn't work.
> 
> This is why Uber takes advantage of drivers, opportunist. Drivers want to organize, yet we throw each other under the bus at a moments notice. That's why I refrain from posting here anymore. Bunch of trolls. Everyone is in it for themselves.


Deleted just like your FIRST comment on my thread, calling me a "****ing idiot" and a "buffoon" ? That is the first thing you said when you came to my thread. Just to bash me and call me a ****ing idiot and buffoon because I was sharing with another individual my experiences. So miss me with that whole "Im here for everyone" "I protect and stick up for drivers" ...pathetic.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> That's why I refrain from posting here anymore. Bunch of trolls. Everyone in it for themselves.


But me sharing my experiences and trying to help a potential driver is being a troll...right. You amaze me more and more with every post you make on my thread. Contradicting what you say thereafter when all the comments of you coming in here just talking shit were deleted. Is that not the first thing you said when you came to this thread? "ROFLMAo!!!!! YOU'RE A ****EN IDIOT!!! WHAT A BUFFOON!!!. ..."

Thank you, come again.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> This was the response you stated to Uber One. This is the one you deleted or someone deleted. He didn't curse at you, but I will. I have no issue exchanging vulgarities. I have no issues sticking up for people when they are being bullied. His responses to you never crossed that line. He was stating a point, a point you didn't agree with. He is one of us and that Corolla comment was really just a response from a weak individual. A person that can't articulate their point. That's why I curse, so you understand. Because apparently reasoning didn't work.
> 
> This is why Uber takes advantage of drivers, opportunist. Drivers want to organize, yet we throw each other under the bus at a moments notice. That's why I refrain from posting here anymore. Bunch of trolls. Everyone is in it for themselves.


It's funny how you're trying to play Mr "Im here for everyone, we are a family" yet your first comment on my thread is you talking shit? Funny, run away now little boy 

P.S. If you need a full time job and can work on Linux systems, let me know, we are actually hiring 2 VFX engineers. If you can work on Brocade SX1600 switches and know routing and networking, I can probably get you an interview. Driving for uber should not be your primary source of income. Here's a picture, tell me if you're familiar with these and you gots a job bruh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acurauber (Jan 19, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> But me sharing my experiences and trying to help a potential driver is being a troll...right. You amaze me more and more with every post you make on my thread. Contradicting what you say thereafter when all the comments of you coming in here just talking shit were deleted. Is that not the first thing you said when you came to this thread? "ROFLMAo!!!!! YOU'RE A ****EN IDIOT!!! WHAT A BUFFOON!!!. ..."
> 
> Thank you, come again.


Yeah, I'm new here and not sure how this forum works, but originally I thought you were getting called out for being TOO helpful. Then you were called out for not being a team player and supporting other drivers. Personally, I would think most drivers would find your transparent sharing of your experiences very helpful as they work to build their own business. But again, maybe I don't understand how things work around here. Is this the forum where people meet in Temecula to fight? Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Some people have no choice. Uber is taking advantage of their financial situation. There is no reason for what they are doing with the rates.
> 
> They have a car and they have time, not going to say its free time, but its their family time, they sacrifice their family time to provide because their normal job doesn't pay enough.
> 
> ...


There is a reason we have a minimum wage and labor laws, which is that clearly some companies/people will exploit/oppress people unless they are prohibited from doing so. By having drivers be independent contractors Uber and the other TNCs don't have to comply with these laws. This is why it is extremely important that we the drivers stand together and demand that all Uber (and other TNC) drivers get compensated more fairly. We actually have the power if we stand together to get things changed for the better. Alternatively, we could all just turn off our apps and quit. But then the cab industry would have won and drivers will have to go find other work, which still isn't so easy if you haven't noticed.

I Would like to see TNCs thrive because I thinks it's a positive thing for this country and could be for the drivers if the fares are increased (or TNCs cut their commission), and the insurance and other regulatory issues get sorted out.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Im guessing the moderator is keeping busy on this thread. He will delete threads with inappropriate comments and name calling... I'm sure there have been many .


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> It's funny how you're trying to play Mr "Im here for everyone, we are a family" yet your first comment on my thread is you talking shit? Funny, run away now little boy
> 
> P.S. If you need a full time job and can work on Linux systems, let me know, we are actually hiring 2 VFX engineers. If you can work on Brocade SX1600 switches and know routing and networking, I can probably get you an interview. Driving for uber should not be your primary source of income. Here's a picture, tell me if you're familiar with these and you gots a job bruh!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4019


What are u trying to say? You are smarter, and rich..!!?
The dog who barks a lot don't bite..
I bet your are doing uber just to get laid,
Cause that picture you posted tells me one thing, you spend too much time alone front of whatever that thing is..

Won't be surprised if a new uberplus driver named aslan is charged with sexual harassment..
Girls in the Westside be aware

You have a hairy back I believe..


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Acurauber said:


> Yeah, I'm new here and not sure how this forum works, but originally I thought you were getting called out for being TOO helpful. Then you were called out for not being a team player and supporting other drivers. Personally, I would think most drivers would find your transparent sharing of your experiences very helpful as they work to build their own business. But again, maybe I don't understand how things work around here. Is this the forum where people meet in Temecula to fight? Or am I thinking of something else?


I think you came on to the forum at a bad time when drivers are very upset with all the changes Uber has made recently and rightfully so.

I have found it a great place to learn about driving, keep up with what's happening in the industry, seek advice when I have an issue and help out other drivers with their issues.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> What are u trying to say? You are smarter, and rich..!!?
> The dog who barks a lot don't bite..
> I bet your are doing uber just to get laid,
> Cause that picture you posted tells me one thing, you spend too much time alone front of whatever that thing is..
> ...


Gentlemen..... Enough!


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> What are u trying to say? You are smarter, and rich..!!?
> The dog who barks a lot don't bite..
> I bet your are doing uber just to get laid,
> Cause that picture you posted tells me one thing, you spend too much time alone front of whatever that thing is..
> ...


My point all along was the lack of humility and drawn out sense of self-worth. We're all here as a community of uber drivers, not here to beat our proud chests. My advice to everyone is always to make sure what you say, what you think, and how you feel is all the same.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm the bad guy now..!!??

I'm not a bad guy just an asshole..

It's a big difference between the two..
I still think he has a hairy back


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> What are u trying to say? You are smarter, and rich..!!?
> The dog who barks a lot don't bite..
> I bet your are doing uber just to get laid,
> Cause that picture you posted tells me one thing, you spend too much time alone front of whatever that thing is..
> ...


Actually, I make $35/hr. I am very successful at what I do. While managing my servers, I come on here from time to time to read all the bitter people commenting about how they hate uber yet still drive for it. I am going to boast myself, always. Are you not proud of what you've accomplished thus far in your life? Probably not, since all you can do is gripe about me and my self-worth. And yes, I did throw out my income, just because I know it tickles you in all the right places  Oh and btw, my $35/hr is guaranteed, not like I have to wait for my boss to tell me it's surging..I kid. Hope that helps you understand how serious I am about this. I am here to boast what I did for the night, but yet all you guys can do is speculate and tell me Im full of it, blah blah blah...tell me what a disgrace I am because I was trying to help another person with my experiences? Lets not forget, you're here on MY THREAD, so you will see me talking about how awesome my life is and how uber doesn't keep me up at night, becauyse of the shitty rates...so sometimes, I have to take a minute to let you know what's really going on.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

$204.56 - uber 20% = $163.65
IRS cost of driving
$163.65 - (90 miles * $0.57) = $112.35
$112.35 - (gas $20.00) = $82.35
jacks in the nix munchie meal
$51.75 - about $7.00 = $44.75
*Losses: a loss is money rich people think they actually had, but really don't, because said event never happened or they did A when they should had done B, but poor people know their is no such thing as a loss, you either make a dollar or you didn't*
Loss: unpaid wait time between trips @ minimum wage
$82.35 - $30.60 = $51.75

*About $45, not bad for just under six hours work.
plus $15.00 tip, total take home $60.00*


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> I'm the bad guy now..!!??
> 
> I'm not a bad guy just an asshole..
> 
> ...


You can shave it for me 


Acurauber said:


> Yeah, I'm new here and not sure how this forum works, but originally I thought you were getting called out for being TOO helpful. Then you were called out for not being a team player and supporting other drivers. Personally, I would think most drivers would find your transparent sharing of your experiences very helpful as they work to build their own business. But again, maybe I don't understand how things work around here. Is this the forum where people meet in Temecula to fight? Or am I thinking of something else?


...amen


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> I'm the bad guy now..!!??
> 
> I'm not a bad guy just an asshole..
> 
> ...


Stop.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Stop.


Now you're making me laugh....


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> $204.56 - uber 20% = $163.65
> IRS cost of driving
> $163.65 - (90 * 0.57) = $112.35
> $112.35 - gas $20.00 = $82.35
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

OK it's 5pm kids, daddy's off work now...time to go drive my shit car and my shit self all the way to my shit house..my life sucks so bad, I hope I get to see your cute posts tomorrow..

XOXO much love ...I love you all, I promise.!


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

ASLAN..
You still make HOURLY wages, regardless of how hight the the number is, and you pay rent
Pumpkin..
I told you guys he has a hairy back, he wants me to shave it for him..

Humm ok can I use duct tape


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> It's not like it's a secret. Acurauber asked for 'tips or strategy' and that is exactly what I provided. I am not a bitter Uber driver. I have a life, I work a full time job and I don't come on here to troll people and tell them how shitty it is. Plain and simple, if you don't like it, nobody is forcing you to drive. I work a regular job and make enough money to get by, without Uber. But you know what, I enjoy my 65" TV, I enjoy my brand new $50k car, I enjoy going out and splurging on myself...it's what we all work for, right? So with that being said, I drive Uber to make that extra "**** around" money, hope that makes sense. No pun intended
> 
> So you're saying Sony, Samsung, Apple, Vizio and any other multi-billion dollar company, got all there great ideas on there own? Samsung did great with that "extra large" S4/S5 phone...guess what? Apple followed like sheep. I am not driving to compete with other drivers. What's mine is mine. If I get a ping, hooray, if I don't, hooray for being alive today. The market for passengers is out there. Uber Plus so far has done me well and that is just from my experience.


Your 50k car and your 65 inch TV....Ok, we get it, you have a $900 a month car payment and a $600 TV. You're a baller. You work for Uber. You're the shit.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Any more of the confrontational banter in this thread is gonna land you in the back of my cruiser. Enough.


----------



## Acurauber (Jan 19, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> I think you came on to the forum at a bad time when drivers are very upset with all the changes Uber has made recently and rightfully so.
> 
> I have found it a great place to learn about driving, keep up with what's happening in the industry, seek advice when I have an issue and help out other drivers with their issues.


I've have spent a lot of time reading this forum over the last few days, Gemgirl -- and far and away you have the most helpful and reasoned posts on here. I don't really understand why this thread turned so combative, I reread the original posts and there was really nothing specific given on locations --- just general areas, and nothing anybody would not deduct on their own just by looking at the passenger app and seeing where all the cars are. I'd think most of us with half a brain would look at where everyone else is and say "ok, THEY have that covered, let me find my own space". But for me, it is inspiring to hear stories of people that are successful at this, and the success stories of a few people here (yourself included) have encouraged me a lot while also not really giving me any more specific information than "if I work hard and work smart I can do that too". Thanks.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I love you all so much! If I could, I would rate you all 5*! Xoxoxo


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Acurauber said:


> I've have spent a lot of time reading this forum over the last few days, Gemgirl -- and far and away you have the most helpful and reasoned posts on here. I don't really understand why this thread turned so combative, I reread the original posts and there was really nothing specific given on locations --- just general areas, and nothing anybody would not deduct on their own just by looking at the passenger app and seeing where all the cars are. I'd think most of us with half a brain would look at where everyone else is and say "ok, THEY have that covered, let me find my own space". But for me, it is inspiring to hear stories of people that are successful at this, and the success stories of a few people here (yourself included) have encouraged me a lot while also not really giving me any more specific information than "if I work hard and work smart I can do that too". Thanks.


You wonder why people are pissed,
LA uberX:
Base fare $0, per mim $0.18, per mile $0.90, min fare $4.00, cancel fee $5
LA uberPLUS:
Base fare $5, per mim $0.40, per mile $2.35, min fare $10, cancel fee $10

uberPLUS nearly three times the rate of uberX,
some of PLUS cars are not much better than the X cars,
my car for example, Ford Fusion SE is uberX only, basically the same as the Lincoln MKZ is both uberX and uberPLUS.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Acurauber said:


> I've have spent a lot of time reading this forum over the last few days, Gemgirl -- and far and away you have the most helpful and reasoned posts on here. I don't really understand why this thread turned so combative, I reread the original posts and there was really nothing specific given on locations --- just general areas, and nothing anybody would not deduct on their own just by looking at the passenger app and seeing where all the cars are. I'd think most of us with half a brain would look at where everyone else is and say "ok, THEY have that covered, let me find my own space". But for me, it is inspiring to hear stories of people that are successful at this, and the success stories of a few people here (yourself included) have encouraged me a lot while also not really giving me any more specific information than "if I work hard and work smart I can do that too". Thanks.


I'm glad you find my posts helpful and I do try to keep it positive and helpful on most days. Other days well maybe not so much. Lol. Some people on here, particularly non TNC drivers, can attest to that. I'm trying to use more restraint.

There is a lot of pressure right now to make money for a lot of the drivers with all of the changes. I think you and I are in the minority of lucky ones right now (which could change anytime based on my experience over the last few months - two weeks ago it was dead!). I really hope things get better for everyone soon. I love driving and hope it continued to work out financially in the future.

On this forum you are free to post what you want on the topic of ride share. However, there are people who come to this forum but don't participate. They just read it for information. There have been cases where an active member posted a very hot area on here and within the next few days the area was flooded with drivers. Then no one makes any money. But again everyone is free to post what they want on topic. The moderator will let you know if there is any problem. That's my experience. Not affiliated in anyway with this site .


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UPModerator said:


> Any more of the confrontational banter in this thread is gonna land you in the back of my cruiser. Enough.


Thanks UP Modrator. .


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I have been driving uberX for a few months now, but recently took a break for the last 2 months. I just signed up for UberPlus last week and hit the road the first time this Saturday...Here are my results:
> 
> See attached recent trip pictures:
> 
> ...


what type of car do u drive? when is uber plus coming to dc?


----------



## Acurauber (Jan 19, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> You wonder why people are pissed,
> LA uberX:
> Base fare $0, per mim $0.18, per mile $0.90, min fare $4.00, cancel fee $5
> LA uberPLUS:
> ...


Understand and agree. And thank you for the great advice in your signature. All great suggestions.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

As life goes, the first one who throws the first push loses. Same with name calling. It gets one NOwhere. And,
being a positive person will get fround upon by the negs and will gang up. Such is life but i'm glad the Mod stepped in.
Personally I like the positive, so much neg about all this here. But I'm new so this may change.
And being boastful of havingness items is a turn off for ladies, that is if your looking for one and play that card in front of her, you will surely lose.

Now, when I signed up, Plus was not offered, saying they were only accepting X. Maybe Plus isn't offered here in Riverside???
Can someone answer, How does one become UberPlus?

I would think a 13 Charger R/T with leather seats should qualify. As it appears there is a distinction.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

sdrivingman3122 said:


> what type of car do u drive? when is uber plus coming to dc?


'15 Lexus IS 350F..not sure as to when it will be available in DC though, you might want to email the wonderful CSR team.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Can someone answer, How does one become UberPlus?
> I would think a 13 Charger R/T with leather seats should qualify. As it appears there is a distinction.


Here is a list of the cars that qualify for UberPlus http://ubersupport.weebly.com/uberplus.html ..not sure how accurate it is, but that's what I went off. To become Uber Plus. they must offer it in your area and based on your vehicle, they classify you in whichever category you fall under I believe. If i'm not mistaken, I believe Uber Plus in Cali is only available in LA/OC.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Assuming 5 people is the driver included. That list is incomplete, well ok, I see the amended part and case by case bases. If a chrysler 300 is acceptable so would a Charger. No meation of leather seats that I saw somewhere else. But I do have leather seats with heat warmers. smh.

How would I sign on to drive in OC?

Actually I'd like to get runs from Riverside to OC then hang out there for a few hrs.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Assuming 5 people is the driver included. That list is incomplete, well ok, I see the amended part and case by case bases. If a chrysler 300 is acceptable so would a Charger. No meation of leather seats that I saw somewhere else. But I do have leather seats with heat warmers. smh.
> 
> How would I sign on to drive in OC?
> 
> Actually I'd like to get runs from Riverside to OC then hang out there for a few hrs.


yeah I agree with you, however...charger r/t is a v8 though, you sure you wanna do that? To sign up for Uber Plus, you have to sign up as any other driver and I believe Uber Lords classify your car where they see fit. If it's a special case, I would email them and explain your vehicle, let them tell you no or they may even make an exception. Good luck


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> It's not like it's a secret. Acurauber asked for 'tips or strategy' and that is exactly what I provided. I am not a bitter Uber driver. I have a life, I work a full time job and I don't come on here to troll people and tell them how shitty it is. Plain and simple, if you don't like it, nobody is forcing you to drive. I work a regular job and make enough money to get by, without Uber. But you know what, I enjoy my 65" TV, I enjoy my brand new $50k car, I enjoy going out and splurging on myself...it's what we all work for, right? So with that being said, I drive Uber to make that extra "**** around" money, hope that makes sense. No pun intended
> 
> So you're saying Sony, Samsung, Apple, Vizio and any other multi-billion dollar company, got all there great ideas on there own? Samsung did great with that "extra large" S4/S5 phone...guess what? Apple followed like sheep. I am not driving to compete with other drivers. What's mine is mine. If I get a ping, hooray, if I don't, hooray for being alive today. The market for passengers is out there. Uber Plus so far has done me well and that is just from my experience.


Cool story Bruh


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Plain and simple, if you don't like it, nobody is forcing you to drive.


Thanks for the effortposts, but if I have my way this sentiment and all variations of it will become bannable. Everyone who can comfortably quit already has. Don't be mean and dumb.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry been busy. I'll skim through and make some snarky remarks to keep it going.

Wow, this thread has a life all of its own.

Shouldn't you all be driving or something?

How was your night last night?

Interested, post the details?

Lets see if it compares to last week before you opened your mouth.

Regardless of the details, I'm not going to rag on your post I promise. Just curious as if there was a difference. I am too old to keep screwing around and playing mind games.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> It's funny how you're trying to play Mr "Im here for everyone, we are a family" yet your first comment on my thread is you talking shit? Funny, run away now little boy
> 
> P.S. If you need a full time job and can work on Linux systems, let me know, we are actually hiring 2 VFX engineers. If you can work on Brocade SX1600 switches and know routing and networking, I can probably get you an interview. Driving for uber should not be your primary source of income. Here's a picture, tell me if you're familiar with these and you gots a job bruh!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4019


Sorry but those jobs we send to India. We don't do that low level income crap job here in the states. Must be his companies system. Low level, coz at management level and above we don't go in that room, we have our grunts go and play with the wires and routing. No one high level touches that crap. We get our grunts to play with it. Guess that's why you drive a Lexus and not a Mercedes. Ok, one snarky remark down. Let me see what else I can find.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UPModerator said:


> Any more of the confrontational banter in this thread is gonna land you in the back of my cruiser. Enough.


Man, I love you!!! Always keeping the peace. Sorry I've been busy this week. So has it been slow without me?? We should hang out sometime, so I can bribe you to keep my posts up. We all need a little extra cash sometimes.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Sorry but those jobs we send to India. We don't do that low level income crap job here in the states. Must be his companies system. Low level, coz at management level and above we don't go in that room, we have our grunts go and play with the wires and routing. No one high level touches that crap. We get our grunts to play with it. Guess that's why you drive a Lexus and not a Mercedes. Ok, one snarky remark down. Let me see what else I can find.


haha nice to see you again sir..I was actually serious about us hiring engineers lol...anywho, your reply made me laugh. You're not a bad guy, I like your sense of humor and sarcasm. Not trying to boast or anything but what you see in that picture there is not low level, it's in fact an Isilon NAS storage system that costs about $500k..I work for one of the largest post production companies and what we provide is color correction for movies/commercials/etc..we have roughly 3.5PB of SAN storage and run off a 10g fiber connection. It's pretty fkn badass I must say myself. Just to clarify, I'm not a wire running mule, I actually work on the backend system side, managing our switches and render nodes. But you're right, Lexus for now but maybe one day I'll cop that Benz. I am far from well off, hence why I uber every now and then, for some cushion.

And just to clarify from my previous post, when I said "I enjoy my 50" tv and my 50k car" I didn't mean it in a bad way. What I was trying to say is that is why I uber...I was just trying to say that I am thankful for what I got and what I've worked for. I am in no way shape or form an arrogant asshole. I am humble and have been on the bottom, 3 felonies and 5 misdemeanors, which was 8 years ago..since, I've had them all expunged off my record. not like you care but thought I'd share..have a good weekend man


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Sorry been busy. I'll skim through and make some snarky remarks to keep it going.
> 
> Wow, this thread has a life all of its own.
> 
> ...


I actually didn't get a chance to drive tonight. Spent some time with the gf since I'm usually slammed during the week. I hope your weekend went well.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

So, what's the difference between Plus and Select? It seems like Select (in most markets) are vehicles that are either too old for Black/SUV or don't meet the color requirement.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> it's in fact an Isilon NAS storage system that costs about $500k..I work for one of the largest post production companies and what we provide is color correction for movies/commercials/etc..we have roughly 3.5PB of SAN storage and run off a 10g fiber connection. It's pretty fkn badass I must say myself. Just to clarify, I'm not a wire running mule, I actually work on the backend system side, managing our switches and render nodes.


What do you think of the symform p2p storage, do you think it's safe, I give symform 1TB of storage space on my home natwork and in return I get 500GB of off-site backup.
http://www.symform.com/peer-to-peer-backup/


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> So, what's the difference between Plus and Select? It seems like Select (in most markets) are vehicles that are either too old for Black/SUV or don't meet the color requirement.


Plus and select same thing


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Plus and select same thing


Thanks for clarifying. I don't know why they just don't use one name.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Cool we have a peace treaty. Have a good weekend. Sorry, I'm always a day late in posting. Peace my brother. @CJ ASLAN


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> What do you think of the symform p2p storage, do you think it's safe, I give symform 1TB of storage space on my home natwork and in return I get 500GB of off-site backup.
> http://www.symform.com/peer-to-peer-backup/


It's a great idea for those who keep there computers on 24/7/365 with the exception of those who have a NAS device that they leave on and running, so they can shut their computer down. At work we are in a testing phase with a European company offering comparable cloud storage. As far as security goes, they claim that "The index and encryption key of your data only reside at your computer." Unfortunately, that is not true. That is my biggest security concern. If it would be true, it would make reproducing of data after total device failure impossible. Keys and and list is maintained by symform. So if so someone can access your index file + encryption keys can read your data. Moreover failure of Symform Cloud control would make your backup inaccessible. In that case, there is no difference between majority of standard cloud. Despite that, I think it is useful. You need to pre-encrypt your data. Symform's system works by breaking your data into 64MB chunks, and encrypting each chunk with strong AES 256-bit encryption using a unique key. Each encrypted chunk is divided into 64 1MB fragments, and 32 parity fragments are then generated and added using a RAID algorithm to make 96 1Mb fragments. These fragments are then distributed randomly to 96 different storage nodes -- storage made available by other Symform users. The keys for the AES encryption are managed by Symform itself in a distributed database the company calls Cloud Control.

But with anything, there is always risk of having data stolen or lost. At the end of the day, they're computers.


----------

